# Glow plugs



## bobsbait5760 (9 mo ago)

Have koborta b1700 glo plugs not working per wiring can I just put in a new switch. And run it to glow plugs not sure how to wire it


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

That is an old girl. You can wire them separate but I'd still wire them through the dash mounted glo light. That glo light controls the amperage going to them. It's Kubota btw...lol


----------



## bobsbait5760 (9 mo ago)

Trying to figure it out there a light for glow plug then another lite for them neither light up not good on wiring there's sum wires that r unhookedtried test lite on them seem to be dead with switch on or off any way I could put doething on separate to control amps thanks robert


----------



## bobsbait5760 (9 mo ago)

Took test lite when I turn key back to the left have power to glow plugs think want to replace is there any good after market one there alot less money dealer wants 45 each think I saw sum ngk.for like 9 each but want to do it right but being retired money tight the golden years suck


----------



## Toolsteel (Aug 1, 2019)

That is exactly when you should have power to the glow plugs, when you have the switch turned to the left. Turn to left for few seconds to heat the glo plugs then crank it over. The amount of time will vary from tractor to tractor.


----------



## bobsbait5760 (9 mo ago)

My incisors light not working going to replace bulb maybe buy new but wanting to do glow plugs dealers want over 40 each is the after market decent or junk


----------



## muskoka bear (Jan 20, 2020)

bobsbait5760 said:


> Took test lite when I turn key back to the left have power to glow plugs think want to replace is there any good after market one there alot less money dealer wants 45 each think I saw sum ngk.for like 9 each but want to do it right but being retired money tight the golden years suck


the only thing golden in old age is your piss


----------



## Donnyg (2 mo ago)

I would remove the glo plugs and test them. Jump wire from positive post on a battery and hold the body of the plug against the negative post. WARNING!!! do not hold the glo end of the plug in your hand. if the plug is good it should be glowing red hot in 10 to 20 seconds. If not the plug is bad. Your choice what you buy. Aftermatket will work but may not last as long as oem.


----------

